# Werbung...



## Derida (16. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
bestände die Möglichkeit die Werbung im Editiermodus auszublenden ?
Ich versuche hier gerade ein wenig zu "arbeiten" aber irgendwie rückt immer die Stirb Langsam 4 Werbung dazwischen was das ganze nicht gerade vereinfacht *g*

Da ich nicht "ad-blocken" mag hier halt erstmal die Frage ob so eine Option evtl. schon besteht.

Grüße,
Derida


----------



## B3N (16. Mai 2007)

Im Moment hab ich da keine Lösung auf die schnelle, wenn es wirklich arg stört, einfach den ad-block aktivieren, hilft ja nix wenn es dich bei der Arbeit stört.


----------



## Derida (16. Mai 2007)

B3N schrieb:


> Im Moment hab ich da keine Lösung auf die schnelle, wenn es wirklich arg stört, einfach den ad-block aktivieren, hilft ja nix wenn es dich bei der Arbeit stört.



ok dann mach ich das wohl mal, dank für die schnelle Antwort.


----------

